# Help with a possesed S4!!



## eurodezign (Jun 4, 2001)

ok this is an automatic s4 with 78k on it, within the last month its gone batsh1t crazy,
-abs lights come on
-traction control off light is on
-the tranny wont shift at times and the key wont come out when turned off
I can get an abs controller and new ecu but im not sure if this will fix the gremlins in this thing.....Any suggestions??
its been scanned by audi twice and they cant figure it out


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Help with a possesed S4!! (eurodezign)*

What DTC's are recurring?
Has the ABS Controller been confirmed failed? If VAG is reporting a Rough Road DTC under Engine and cannot communnicate to ABS Module then it is likely failed ABS Controller. Module Master can rebuild it among others or get a new one.
Is the Trans Controller throwing DTC's? Has the two front plenum chamber drains clogged causing passenger side floor to flood via cabin air filter passageway? Note the Trans Controller is under passenger front seat and does not like getting wet.


----------



## madmechanic (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Help with a possesed S4!! (GLS-S4)*

yeah, abs modules are notorious in those. ignition switch perhaps, aswell. water ingression at tranny connector. i have seen the box in drivers side cowl leak. water drips right into the tranny harness and collects at the connector at the tranny. causes some weird shifting. yeah,


----------

